# Custom sony cybershot firmware?



## Just_Ice

Does such a thing exist?

I know it does for cannon cameras but I was wandering if there is also for sony point and shoot cameras.


----------



## AlexColeman

No, chkdisk is the only one i know of.


----------



## Samanax

Just_Ice said:


> Does such a thing exist?
> 
> I know it does for cannon cameras but I was wandering if there is also for sony point and shoot cameras.


Yes, there are firmware updates available, but it depends on the Cybershot model. Are you having a particular problem with a Cybershot? Which one do you have?


----------



## mrodgers

Firmware updates I think is not what is being asked.  Those are usually to fix bugs and not customize it like the Canon stuff.

I'd love to have something like chkdisk for every manufacturer.  I'd love to be able to unlock RAW or something in my Fuji.


----------



## AlexColeman

Imagine a D700 with Chkdsk.


----------



## Samanax

I've never heard of chkdsk being available for digital cameras before...I know it's something from the DOS days for computers, it was used to check hard drive file system integrity. What does it do for digital cameras?


----------



## mrodgers

Samanax said:


> I've never heard of chkdsk being available for digital cameras before...I know it's something from the DOS days for computers, it was used to check hard drive file system integrity. What does it do for digital cameras?


See how it works, one person types it wrong and we all follow suit.  It is CHDK, or *C*anon *H*ack *D*evelopment *K*it (Wiki link).  It's a firmware addon that you can use on Canon cameras to program things that is normally not available, such as having RAW format capability on the P&S cameras that normally do not have RAW capability.

Some more interesting stuff you can do I see depending on the camera....



*Motion detection* - Trigger exposure in response to motion, fast enough to catch lightning.
*DOF Calculator* - Display detailed DOF information on the screen.
*Customizable OSD* - Improved display of battery status, free space, camera parameters, and much more. Fully customizable with an on-screen editor.
*Filebrowser* - Manage files without a PC.
*Textreader* - Display text files on your camera.
*Games* - Play Reversi, Sokoban, Mastermind or 4-in-a-Row on your camera.
*USB remote* - Simple DIY remote allows you to control your camera remotely.
*User Menu* - Edit your own customizable User-Menu for fast access to often used features.
I especially like the games, LOL.  Spider solitaire is what I would want on my camera.  If that would be available, I'd definitely buy a Canon P&S as my next camera, hehe.


----------



## Samanax

Ahh...I see...it's CHDK. Thanks for clearing that up mrodgers.


----------



## Just_Ice

So it seems it doesnt exist...
Damnit... I was hoping to shoot in Raw, maybe get the ability to do some auto bracketing, more control over exposure settings, but it seems not.
I suppose I will have to deal with it, create my own hack (not happening) or just get a dslr


----------



## samhir

i have a sony cybershot dsc w120, and i'm disappointed with the fact that my camera don't zoom while recording video and the time of recording is limited of about 10 minutes. so i search a hacked firmware to solve these two problems.


----------



## markvdb

Hi
I have 2 sony cybershots - one records as 50fps and the other records at 60fps.
Does anyone know if I can load firmware to give them the same recording frame rate as each other.
I purchased them to record at the same time (as multicam) but, I discovered the hard way, they will not sync frame for frame.
Thanks heaps for any advice!
Mark

I have posted a photo of the 2 cameras side by side here:
*https://dl.dropbox.com/u/19695218/sony_cams/2_cybershots_record_at_different_framerate.png

*


----------



## jfrabat

I take it you mean video capture, right?  NTSC will give you 60 fps, while PAL will give you 50 (in prohressive mode for both).  Try changing the 50 fps camera to NTSC...


----------



## kevinexzim

I am looking for remote control - either hardware or software - via USB for my Sony Cyber Shot DSC H20. I used CHDK on my Canon point & shoot - that was great. s there anything similar for the Sony?



Just_Ice said:


> Does such a thing exist?
> 
> I know it does for cannon cameras but I was wandering if there is also for sony point and shoot cameras.


----------



## kevinexzim

I am looking for remote control - either hardware or software - via USB  for my Sony Cyber Shot DSC H20. I used CHDK on my Canon point &  shoot - that was great. Is there anything similar for the Sony?


----------



## jfrabat

kevinexzim said:
			
		

> I am looking for remote control - either hardware or software - via USB  for my Sony Cyber Shot DSC H20. I used CHDK on my Canon point &  shoot - that was great. Is there anything similar for the Sony?



Never heard of one


----------

